# So how will the price of Gas effect hunting this Fall?



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Will you be cutting back on purchases so you have $ for gas? Or eliminating the trailer or down sizing for better gas milage? Cutting back on the # of hunting trips? Or?

For me, it hit a over a year ago where it changed my style of hunting. I sold off my FB decoys. Went to Silos as more compact so do not need a trailer for local hunting. I also cut back on # of trips to the Dakotas (spring and fall).

So how has gas prices have or will it effect your hunting?


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I can see alot more guys getting together and splitting the gas bill this fall, If anybody in the GF area wants to hunt this fall hit me up, the gas price is guna have to get alot worse than this for me to sell off my FB's


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

None! I plan on snuggin the ole belt down one more notch and hunting my balls off again.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am going to become a Monk.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Jamey, I will be hunting with ya alot this fall I have a feeling. Cut down on the cost for both of us to pull trailers to just one of us, rotate turns or however we can figure it out, but definately gonna have to hunt together to save some coin.

And as always, I am up for hunting just about anywhere we can find birds, almost bought a couple of them cots at cabelas the other day to put in the trailer in case we end up camping out in the trailers. haha.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm selling all my gear and taking up basket weaving.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I plan on just sneeking in down wind of anyone I find with a set-up and SKYBUSTING!!! the hell out of them. Then if that doesn't work I'll just roost jump, I think I can sneek close enough to the water, that I can shoot them sitting on the water, easier then letting them fly.

:beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

better not try that chit around me, or you will be getting one of these back in your general direction.

:sniper:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

yes I was joking sorry should have put that on there


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

what I put was also ment as a joke, I think you guys need to lay off the caffine, a little "jumpy", he was joking around so I figured I would throw a joke back at him.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Seriously, does anyone have a good basket weaving how-to book they could lend me?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Ok now that we know everyone was joking...back to the subject at hand. :wink:

T-shot..
Any preferred style? Nantucket Baskets or Williamsburg Baskets?


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, hook me up with a nantucket basket, I am thinking about throwing one together for carrying my decoy stakes around with.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

More seriously...Pull the trailer less, deploy the silo spread more frequently, set aside more for gas. There isn't much else you can do short of hunting less...


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Ok now that we know everyone was joking...back to the subject at hand. :wink:
> 
> T-shot..
> Any preferred style? Nantucket Baskets or Williamsburg Baskets?


Nantucket of course, is there anything else?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

It will be the same for me......not changing a thing. Our group already takes turns driving and hauling the trailer. Still going to canada and we recruited one more for that trip....so split the cost a little more. But not much changing. If the extra gas only means I drink 4 less beers a weekend....so be it. That equals about $10. So think of it that way......now that is $520 a year to spend on hunting!!!


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> I am going to become a Monk.


http://prayerfoundation.org/become_a_monk.htm


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

I'm gonna spread my season out this year. From Sep to Dec is a long haul and I'm gonna try to hunt early season canadas to snows in Dec. Should be able to hunt a bunch, just spread out a little more.

I hunted with a ton of other people last spring for the first time and it was a good experience. Looked around and found some guys interested and have a couple rookie partners for early goose. I think they have what it takes. Also found a partner who has access to some prime snow goose land. Hes a waterfowl hunter whos never decoy hunted snow geese. As soon as they show up, its on.

Flexibility is my keyword for the upcoming season. Gonna share what I love with some others and hopefully they catch the bug too!

Then we'll talk about scouting!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

T Shot said:


> Seriously, does anyone have a good basket weaving how-to book they could lend me?


You could always enroll at UND.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> T Shot said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, does anyone have a good basket weaving how-to book they could lend me?
> ...


Their a D-1 school now.They don't teach that anymore. k:


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

KEN said:


> You could always enroll at UND.


Their a D-1 school now.They don't teach that anymore. k:[/quote]

No, they still do...to the hockey team.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> T Shot said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, does anyone have a good basket weaving how-to book they could lend me?
> ...


I'd come out dumber than when I went in being an NDSU graduate and all...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm going to make sure I kill a huge buck so I don't have to buy extra tags to fill the freezer. 8) Then use the money I didn't spend on doe tags for gas.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Not going to change my hunting plans at all.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Not going to change my hunting much, except I am going to try to have the truck full with people as much as possible to split the gas. When you are splitting the gas 3-4 ways it really isn't that bad. I'm also going to make some of the others in my party do their share of scouting. I scouted almost every field last spring and fall.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I'm not going to change much ,still have to put on miles scouting I guess, but I will probably stick closer to home this year. Maybe I'll have to find a couple hunting partners, but I usually hunt during the week and most people aren't as flexible.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

I'd like to say it not going to change anything, but it could be interesting. We may just have to be smarter about it, also find a way to bring a car instead of a second truck when we head off for the weekend. Make sure the truck is running tip top before take of too.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I honestly don't see my self pursuing early season honkers as much. I think that is the biggest drain on my wallet. I have had some spectacular early season hunts but I will probably get my kids out a few times and then call it an early season. I will focus more on snows and ducks I think this season.

I will probably be more likely to take my chances of hunting with others when they say they have birds. I usually like to find my own as I know birds are really there.

But who knows I may win the power ball and that will all change.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Leo Porcello said:


> But who knows I may win the power ball and that will all change.


Leo, do you own land with mineral rights SW of Minot?

http://www.televisiontunes.com/Beverly_Hillbillies.html

"up through the ground came a bubblin' crude. Oil that is, black gold, Texas tea. "

This could be the new theme song for the new ND oil millionaires. :lol:

_Come and listen to a story about a man named Jed
A poor mountaineer, barely kept his family fed,
Then one day he was shootin at some food,
And up through the ground came a bubblin' crude.

Oil that is, black gold, Texas tea.

Well the first thing you know ol' Jed's a millionaire,
Kinfolk said Jed move away from there
Said Californy is the place you ought to be
So they loaded up the truck and moved to Beverly.

Hills, that is.
Swimmin pools, movie stars.

The Beverly Hillbillies! _


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I wish I did!!!!!!!


----------

